

Ask HN: I need a desk - Brewer

I'm looking for a desk to put in my apartment. I'd like enough room to comfortably sit 2 24" monitors, and still have room to work on the problem sets for my math courses (this means books and paper thrown everywhere). I'd like to have an L shape desk, but if I can find one long enough then a straight desk will work too. The desk shouldn't be any longer than 6 feet.<p>If those requirements aren't hard enough then here's another one: I can't afford to spend more than $250, unless I really like the desk in which case I might consider doing $300.<p>Where can I find such a thing?
======
gharbad
It sounds like you're a college student; I assume looks don't matter too much
for you.

Go to a hardware store and pick up some cinder blocks and countertop. Cut the
countertop to fit your area, place on cinder blocks.

~~~
Brewer
An interesting idea, but I'd rather not have cinder blocks sitting in my
living room.

Yes I am a college student, but looks do matter. I'm quite picky.

~~~
inportb
Looks matter, eh? <http://remodelista.com/posts/diy-concrete-block-tables>

~~~
Brewer
I like the first and last pictures, but my apartment doesn't look anything
like that. :P White walls and brown carpet FTL.

------
aquark
Government surplus stores are often a source of large but cheap office
furniture if you have on close by.

